# wie lange halten batterien von funktastaturen?



## BDA (27. September 2005)

wollt mal fragen ob ihr erfahrungen habt, wie lange im durschnitt die batterien für eine funktastatur halten

danke


----------



## redsoul (27. September 2005)

BDA am 27.09.2005 09:14 schrieb:
			
		

> wollt mal fragen ob ihr erfahrungen habt, wie lange im durschnitt die batterien für eine funktastatur halten
> 
> danke


Mein Wireless Multimedia Keyboard 1A  von Microsoft hat immer noch die ersten Batterien drin. Und das nun langsam schon ein Jahr. Garantiert waren mal 6 Monate...
ERGO laaaaange....


----------



## ripitall (27. September 2005)

BDA am 27.09.2005 09:14 schrieb:
			
		

> wollt mal fragen ob ihr erfahrungen habt, wie lange im durschnitt die batterien für eine funktastatur halten
> 
> danke



Laut Murphys Gesetz solange, bis du sie wirklich brauchst!
Und laut meiner Erfahrung (ich werde mich hüten, mir jemals ne Funkmaus/Tastatur zu kaufen) gehen sie immer dann lehr, wenn du zocken willst oder was wichtiges am Rechner machen musst!

Ich glaube, man kann die Dauer nicht einfach angeben, da der Stromverbrauch beim Tippen sicherlich höher ist, denk ich mir jedenfalls so!


----------



## Nur-Ich (27. September 2005)

ripitall am 27.09.2005 09:20 schrieb:
			
		

> BDA am 27.09.2005 09:14 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also bei mir sind die Batterien schon so lange drin , daß ich nicht mal mehr weiss wann ich die reingetan habe.
Also wenn du nicht gerade jeden Tag ganze Romane schreibst, halten die ewig.
Ist ja auch kein wunder, im  Gegensatz zu Funkmäusen, muss die Tastatur ja nicht ständig ihre Position melden.


----------



## tpRiddick (27. September 2005)

also bei Tastaturen reichen die recht lange! 
bei mäusen eher kurz!


----------



## lordblizzard (27. September 2005)

Also ich hab mein Cordless Desktop MX3000 schon seit ca. Februar und ich hab die Batterien nie ausgewechselt und im SetPoint steht, dass die Batterien noch voll sind...

Für meine MX700 musst ich gestern mal ersatz Akkus kaufen, da die mitgelieferten nicht mehr richtig mitmachen.


----------



## Herbboy (27. September 2005)

das kannst du pauschal nicht genau sagen. wenn du viel tippst halten die natürlich nicht so lange. wenn du selten tippst halten die lange. und wenn du normale akkus verwendest, dann halten welche mit 2400mAh natürlich deutlich länger als welche mit nur 600mAh... wobei wiederum markenAkkus bei 1200mAh oft länger halten halten als billigAkkus mit angeblichen 2000mAh... und im laufe derzeit nimmt die haltbarkeit der akkus so oder ab.


----------



## gerry0112 (30. September 2005)

BDA am 27.09.2005 09:14 schrieb:
			
		

> wollt mal fragen ob ihr erfahrungen habt, wie lange im durschnitt die batterien für eine funktastatur halten
> 
> danke



Moin moin.

Meine Logitech iTouch hält mit 1200mAh-Akkus zwischen 3 und 5 Monaten durch. Ich nutze den Rechner jeden Tag und lasse ihn auch über Nacht laufen.
Aber neue Akkus liegen trotzdem immer in Reichweite - ich sag nur Murphis Law

Gruß Gerry


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. September 2005)

gerry0112 am 30.09.2005 19:33 schrieb:
			
		

> BDA am 27.09.2005 09:14 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



meine cherry cymotion solar schafft mit 1800mAh/1,5v akkus ....hmmm.... *sehr langer zeitraum*
der erste satz akkus hat 1,5jahre intensiver nutzung (siehe forenstatistik  ) gehalten, dann funktionierte die tastatur immer noch einwandfrei aber gelegentlich kamen fehlermeldungen wegen "leerer" akkus.
ob das wirklich an den akkus oder an einem tastaturfehler lag, weiß ich nicht - hab auf garantie ein komplett neues set einschließlich neuer akkus bekommen  (übrigens im vorraus: erst wurde mir ersatz zugeschickt, dann hab ich die "deffekte" tastatur eingeschickt. soviel zum thema servicewüste deutschland  )
die neue ist jetzt seit rund nem halben jahr im einsatz und zeigt keinerlei probleme.


----------

